# Any shows near the NJ area



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

any shows near NJ..... i know the last 1 was in NY in July but is there any1 else around the area????


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

ashbash91 said:


> any shows near NJ..... i know the last 1 was in NY in July but is there any1 else around the area????


Were you at the Locke Show in NY???? I was there.

There is one in South NJ in Sept

There is one in NY this weekend

You can go on the UKC website and look at all the upcoming events


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Where in south jersey? I live in Mercer county NJ.... can you tell me what kind of event and where I can get some info on the show...


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.ukcdogs.com/ConformationEvents.htm
NEW JERSEY
GARDEN STATE KENNEL CLUB
BRIDGETON (O) CONF JS
Sep 29; S1 Myles Notaro JS SCENT NORTH (except AE) TERR COMP; Jeanne Heger GUARD SIGHT GUN HERD (except BSD) Entries 7-8 am Show 9 am
Sep 29; S2 Jeanne Heger JS SCENT NORTH TERR COMP; Myles Notaro GUARD SIGHT GUN HERD (except BSD) Entries 11-12 noon Show 1 pm
Sep 30; S1 Ronald Lambert JS SCENT SIGHT NORTH TERR (except TFT); Phyllis Lambert GUARD GUN HERD (except BSD) COMP Entries 7-8 am Show 9 am
Sep 30; S2 Phyllis Lambert JS SCENT SIGHT NORTH TERR (except TFT); Ronald Lambert GUARD GUN HERD (except BSD) COMP Entries 11-12 noon Show 1 pm
DOS $20; JS $5; PE $15 received by September 21, 2007
Circle D Farm, 466 Centerton Rd 08302 (856) 575-0496; From Route 55 traveling South: Exit 35B, Route 674. Go west on Rt. 674 to Route 553. Go south (left) on Route 553. This will be Centerton Road. Stay on Route 553 South to show site on right. From Route 55 traveling North: Exit 27 for Route 47, Delsea Drive. Take Route 47 North (right turn at end of exit ramp) to Route 540. Take Route 540 West (left turn) to Centerton Road. You will see the Centerton Inn. Turn left onto Centerton Road or Route 553 South to show site on right.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot! I might go there! I was thinking about putting together my own show!


----------

